# Pioneer Dvd-rw Dvr-106d



## in_like_flynn (Aug 27, 2005)

The above drive will not read the dvds I wrote in Jan of this year !! I can't remember which system version I had installed then but now upgraded to: Mac OS X 10.3.9 (7W98)

PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D:

ATA-6 Bus:

  Vendor ID:	0x106b
  Device ID:	0x0043
  Revision ID:	0x0000

  Manufacturer:	PIONEER
  Model:	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D
  Revision:	A606
  Serial Number:	CHDL036895WL
  Drive Type:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Disc Burning:	Apple Supported/Shipped
  Removable Media:	Yes
  Detachable Drive:	No
  Protocol:	ATAPI
  Unit Number:	0
  Socket Type:	Internal

Any ideas as how to solve this problem as it will mount CD Rs - Data and Music etc and Video DVDs. Due to deadlines I haven't done any fix permissions etc. Any advice would be grateful

Cheers

C


----------



## rogriffith (Sep 2, 2005)

I have the same problem.  My PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D will no longer read DVDs.  I am however able to burn them from Toast.  When they're done, they wont read.  The CD Drive ejects them.  They will read in identical macs with older OS installed, and the newest macs.  I suspect one of the recent updates I installed screwed it up.  The Firmware update on Apple's site is not the solution either (my mac is too new).   Someone please help me get my DVDs back!


----------



## koenblomme (Sep 15, 2005)

I have the same problem as the posts above. Is there anybody that already found a solution ? I thought that a recent os x update screwed it up. But I can't find the latest firmware drivers on the Internet.

I have OSX 10.3.9 and a pioneer dvd-rw dvr-106d.

Thank you in advance !

Grtn


----------



## 2dagroove (Jan 11, 2006)

me too i'm having the same problems you guys have at first i never had a problem with my DVD Burner i have a pioneer DVD-RW-106D SO SO PLEASE CAN SOMEBODY HELP US WITH THIS BIG PROBLEM THANK YOU I ALSO HAVE OSX 10.3.9


----------



## albloom (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm running the same OS and my 106 is working fine. I *have*
flashed the ROM:

http://lasvegas.rpc1.org/

Get DVRFlash GUI Utility with firmware for the SuperDrive 106. This includes for the Original and RPC1 versions of the firmware.

	DVRFlashX Apple 106

Try it. Might help.

And you didn't mention what flavor discs you used that won't mount.
I've seen trouble with RWs, cured by re-writing onto -Rs.


----------



## 2dagroove (Jan 12, 2006)

i use roxio toast titanium


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2006)

Could be the disks you're using to burn.

I have the same drive. Installed in 10.2 and it's working fine, now up to 10.4.3.


----------



## CEMatt (Jan 12, 2006)

Just checked an old DVD I made from digitized 8mm movies. It's as good as ever...now running 10.4.4.


----------



## 2dagroove (Jan 13, 2006)

So we Have a picky DVD Burner LOL Ok i try the DVD Flash & That Did Not Work & BOBW You Could Be Right About The Disk That I use Ok This is the Problem i'm getting  the Drive  Reported An Error: Sense Key= Medium ERROR 
Sense Code=0x73,0x03 I never had any problems only when i update to 10.3.9 i also upgrade to tiger and that did not Fix My Problem so i when back to panther Bobw You Make A good point About The disk I use I'm Gonna try this Weekend to Use another  Brand to see if that is the main problem guys thank you so much for all your help is so good to talk with people who loves mac as much as i do i never had any problems with my mac this is the only problem i'm trying to fix thanks


----------



## Lekid (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,

I called Apple concerning that exact same problem and they refered me to the Apple help page where I didn't find a thing about the subject. Here is why... It's not a technical problem from the DVD drive it's simply because it's very dusty!!! I got myself a CO2 air spray can and a DVD cleaner and it made magic! First, I opened up my G5 for the first time since 2 years and discovered that my room was pretty dirty. I cleaned up the inside of my mac spraying the air can everywhere using the entire can and then I played the DVD cleaner at least 3 times and each time the DVD reader got better and better. I can now play DVD that used not to work in my G5. So that's it, not a technical problem just have to clean the damn thing. Hope that this will help cause I had the same problem... I wasn't able to read burned DVDs but it was ok for commercial movies and audio CDs. Now, my Mac is as new. Good Luck!!!


----------



## 2dagroove (Mar 19, 2006)

hello Lekid i just want it to say thank you i did what you said and it work thanks man


----------



## Lekid (Mar 19, 2006)

Good to hear that man!


----------

